

Ask HN: What Non-Tech Product or Service Do You Want? - stevenj

I don't have the skills or desire to develop a tech product or service. But I would like to make something -- be an entrepreneur.<p>The HN community is a unique one. I've been a reader for awhile now, and would be grateful if you shared your thoughts.<p>So, what do you want?<p>*I respect what goes on at HN and apologize if this does not meet HN submission guidelines.
======
kolya3
I want premade food delivered to my house every day. I want it to cost around
$7/meal. I want it to taste better than cardboard. Perhaps, I'm asking for too
much and perhaps my price range is too low.

I found MagicKitchen.com but they have bad reviews.

Grocery shopping, cooking or even picking up food from a restaurant is a huge
time sink. I would gladly commit to a recurring monthly charge from a service
like this.

Here's the "tech" part, to make this HN friendly: I want to be able to pause
delivery online, shuffle my menu around and maybe even change the delivery
address for a day or two.

------
tocomment
Self cleaning bathrooms. A whole premade bathroom made out of 1 gaint piece of
plastic or fiberglass so no crevices. It is sort of designed like the inside
of a dishwasher with a drain,etc to clean it. (I hope you don't mind I'm
posting a couple different ideas.)

------
tocomment
All restaurant menus should have pictures of each dish. I notice I always end
up ordering something on the menu that there happens to be a picture of, so
why not show every item so I can compare and actually see what I'm getting.

------
BrentRitterbeck
Ice cream in a can, just like Reddiwip.

------
pasbesoin
A quiet home environment. A quiet work environment. I'm not anti-social; I
just want to be able to escape others' noise and distraction when I am trying
to concentrate or to rest.

